# Possible the nicest looking box mod Ive ever seen!



## pimcowboy

Hi all. Think we need to try make a bulk order to get some of these! I love this mod ! Its called the DNA Dark Matter! If any 1 is keen lets create a thread and try order some 


er

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Holy Moses! That is sexier than my mistress!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paulie

looks nice from the outside but its the inside that counts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Very sexy box mod. Love box mods what's the price and specs


----------



## pimcowboy

$180, 50w. Will get the rest of the specs tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

pimcowboy said:


> Hi all. Think we need to try make a bulk order to get some of these! I love this mod ! Its called the DNA Dark Matter! If any 1 is keen lets create a thread and try order some
> 
> 
> er
> View attachment 13210
> View attachment 13211
> View attachment 13212



not to be a downer or anything but it looks a bit thick. colors are nice but something looks off about it


----------



## Mklops

Looks to be a bit smaller than the size of a cana. Not such a huge fan of the unflush fire button and 510 connector.

Love the camo one, very funky design. Plus Ive always been a fan of digicam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

pimcowboy said:


> Hi all. Think we need to try make a bulk order to get some of these! I love this mod ! Its called the DNA Dark Matter! If any 1 is keen lets create a thread and try order some
> 
> 
> er
> View attachment 13210
> View attachment 13211
> View attachment 13212


One vote for the Variant by Vicious Ant, at the price it should be gorgeous .


----------



## zadiac

I'm sorry, but the protruding button and the too thick landing pad are not doing it for me.


----------



## Xhale

yeah..i also think you need to look at more boxmods if this is the nicest one you have ever seen.


----------



## zadiac

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Holy Moses! That is sexier than my mistress!



You should get a new mistress

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac

Xhale said:


> yeah..i also think you need to look at more boxmods if this is the nicest one you have ever seen.


As they say "there's no accounting for taste".


----------

